# Another use for plastic rat balls



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

For a few weeks now Iâ€™ve been looking for an alternative to cardboard box rat houses, as my girls go through a box a week (they chew and pee on them.) I went out and bought a plastic igloo which has mostly been ignored, so I took it out and put in the closet with the rest of my rat supplies where I came across a plastic rat/hamster ball I bought years ago for my first rat. I took the lid off, stuffed it with shredded paper and put it in the cage---and they loved it!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

You can also hang those in the cage for them to use the same way. :-D


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

omg i want one!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

You have the most darling rats!
I used to use my plastic balls for that when i first got my girls, but it was mouse sized so they outgrew it fast./


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

chrisstrikeagain said:


> You have the most darling rats!


Thanks! (I think they're kinda cute myself!) 

Lol...I should have known everyone else had figured this out already. I was just so glad I found something my picky rats liked I felt like I invented the wheel or something. :lol:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Aw, that's cute! I've thought about getting one of those balls to use as a bed ^_^


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, yeah I was going to do that as well and still might, but for now the only thing Ive used the ball for is storage of rat toys/treats and stuff.


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

i use one in with my guinea pigs


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the second picture, that is adorable!!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Hehe, you've found a wonderful new "hidey house"!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Im afraid of the ball.

We are pretty sure that is how Nicodemus broke his little leg.

Talk about guilt! I thought I was buying this fun thing for him, and he HATED it and the first time after he used it, we noticed that his leg was swelling and he couldnt use it and the poor little thing would meep piteously all the time in pain. Took him to the vet and she diagnosed a fracture. 

He is finallhy beginning to heal, but I think I will be wary of these things forever more.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Was it in the cage, or do you mean you put him in it to "run"?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Was it in the cage, or do you mean you put him in it to "run"?


I'm curious as well. I don't think there's much of a chance they can get hurt by sleeping in it. :? 

Whatever the case I hope little Nicodemus is feeling better.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I use one of them as a bed. I dont think I would ever use one to put a rat in with the lid thing on. It must be harmfull on their backs.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

OH cool what a great idea!!! I love the pic with all your babies piled inside for a nap thats so adorable!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Sparker said:


> You can also hang those in the cage for them to use the same way. :-D


Thanks for the idea!  I'm going to try that. At least the rat ball will get some use.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, I hung the rat ball in the rat cage after I clean it out..and neither rat is going in it. They crawl around on TOP of it but don't go inside. Are they scared/not interested? Or does it just take time?


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Soo cute! Can rats exercise in a hamster ball btw? Or would you need a bigger ball or use something else?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldnt use a ball at all...Many rats dont like it, and I think its rather cruel.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You'd need the biggest possible ball and even then you're likely to terrify the rat. Some don't mind it, but they seem to be the rare ones.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Okaai thanks what about wheels do rats like thos? what does everyone here use to exercise? x


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Barbiie said:


> Okaai thanks what about wheels do rats like thos? what does everyone here use to exercise? x


Some rats love wheels. Most people seem to prefer solid wheels, to prevent caught legs/toes.

Some rats don't like wheels. Often the best exercise is chasing their cagemates around. :lol:


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol okaai well im getting 2 rats tomoz i cant wait just getting last bits of info so i know on other things to get thanks for the help =] x


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Barbiie, My rats like them roll about balls for ferrets. I think the best rat toy is a large cardboard box with holes cut into it.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

I will look out for them =]! I was looking around different pet shops at some rat toys and things but i couldnt get much i didnt have enough money i got the 2 rats today they are boys and a few months old still quite small going out soon tho to B&Q try look for some good things there to use as climbing things thanks for the help =] x


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Do you have a pound shop near you. Thats where I get most of my rat toys from. Or have a look around a car boot or flea market.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

yea i went into all the pound shops round town and there was no desent toys =[ im going to another town center sat so il look there my ratties are just getting used to there new home there having loads of fun lol! x


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

lunachick: it can take time, some take to it right away others want to cheak it out and make it smell like them before they use it. also, how easy is it for them to get into? once they know that they love it i make it more difficult to get in it (until they get old and just want easy and places to doze). also stuff it with a rag for extra cushion and easy cleanup when they decide they want to marinate.


----------

